# First pig... with a jig!



## russ010 (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, I went out for about 5 hours this morning, just to prove to the wife that fish can be caught in the cold and rain... I only took 1 rod and 1 lure because I knew if I took anything else other than a jig I wouldn't use it. I got a lot of bites actually, but didn't know how to set the hook. I tried 2 or 3 different ways before I finally got it right. I'm a power setter and the first time I tried to cross his eyes, I ended up pulling that jig out of his mouth and crossing my own eyes (hit me right in the good stuff!). Either way, I lightly pulled straight up and finally landed a nice 2lb'r. He was fat although the pic really doesn't show it. He also had some little growths all over him (1 right under his lip you can see in the pic, and then he had a line going down his side in another pic. I got out there at 830 and finally caught him at 1130 and 8 bites later. 

That jig is probably the best I have ever used as far as going through heavy cover and weeds without getting hung up or coming back with a ton of hydrilla all over it. It's the *Spro K-Finesse 1/4oz in Wild Pumpkin color*.












At 1200, God opened the flood gates and let the rain come down as I was on my way to some submerged brush in about 30' of water. I went ahead to it but couldn't keep the boat still long enough to really work it... not to mention I had lost feeling in my fingers.














Just as I get to my spot, I heard the most God awful crash in the water - I just knew I had went to the wrong honey hole and the bass were hitting the top of the water... I turned around and saw this little guy making a commotion in the water. He had the largest tail of any beaver I had ever seen - and I've seen a ton. I tried to catch him as he was slapping the water, but I never could catch him fast enough. I didn't feel like messing with him, so this pic is taken from about 50 yards away. My lens had started fogging and was wet by this time so I couldn't get a really clear pic.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Nov 30, 2008)

=D> Nice job.
Good going and nice report with nice pictures also!!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice catchin' and pics! 8)


----------



## shamoo (Nov 30, 2008)

Way to hang in there russ, looks like tuff conditions =D>


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Nov 30, 2008)

Hats off for going out in those conditions. Also hats off for making yourself learn a new tactic. It is sooo hard t break away from the comfort baits sometimes!


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 30, 2008)

Man That looked like fun 8) I'd take that temp over any 100degree days fishen :wink: 

I've been working with the jigs this last year, started off good and best intentions but I lacked off it at the end, maybe I should do that and just bring the jigs  

Nice pig =D>


----------



## russ010 (Dec 1, 2008)

After the first 2 hours without getting a bite, I knew I had to start finding submerged cover or else I was going to get bored quick and start paying attention to everything except my bait...

I went out looking for creek channels, and I found a ton - but, they were all in 30+ feet of water... I couldn't stay on top of them to find where they turned and fish those points... I'll have to go back out when it's not so windy and take a map and try to mark it. I saw a large structure map in the office there at the lake, but they aren't open when I can go in and I think they said the company that drew it no longer sells prints of it... I might just have to see about that though. If I'm able to get it, I'll probably end up getting GPS to match my fishfinder... it's only bout a $100, but right now I really don't have a use for it.


----------



## USSWormy (Dec 1, 2008)

Great job Russ! Weather has been kinda rough from the looks of it. Not too "friendly" around here either.....

Great pictures....


----------



## Jim (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice job Russ! =D>


----------



## bcritch (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice job Russ..... Way to work for that Bass....


----------



## G3_Guy (Dec 1, 2008)

Great job! That's a good looking green fish!


----------



## Zum (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice pictures,you can really tell it was raining hard.Hope your bildge pump worked well.
Nice fish.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 1, 2008)

You know.. I don't have a bilge pump on there. I didn't even think about it collecting water until I was on my way back in and saw all the water in the front of the boat.. When I got to the ramp, I had to remove my battery in the back for the transom TM to get the plug out. My guess would be that there was atleast 5 gal of water in there. 

Now I gotta remember to put the plug back in when I go back out fishing - I never take it out because it doesn't take on water and that's the first time I've fished in the rain.


----------



## Zum (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't have one either but fish in the rain often enough that I should.
I don't notice how much water can collect till I get in the stern and theres like 4"s off water there:/


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice job Russ. The jig will produce better fish most of the time.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 1, 2008)

BLK fisher said:


> Nice job Russ. The jig will produce better fish most of the time.




Hopefully... after Sundays venture with a "new to me" bait.. I think I'm going to force myself to go out and take only jigs with me. I've got to force myself to have more confidence baits. I did this with crankbaits earlier this year and now I'm not only a plastics fisher (still my most confidence bait) but I can throw cranks knowing something will bite.

After I get the jigs down pat, I plan on using spoons... I guess I really don't like spoons because you just sit there and jig it vertically... to me, that's not enough challenge and I have no enjoyment in it. 

I guess I really need to learn to carolina rig too... I've only fished that 1 time, and it didn't produce. I'm a texas rig, shakey head kind of guy... heck, i still haven't moved to the Senkos yet simply because it doesn't look like something I would bite if I was a fish - if it doesn't have a curly tail, it's hard for me to use it... but I have been doing well with finesse baits, so I guess I can learn..

I also got a NICE shipment in from JDBaits... those plastics are awesome looking and I'm sure they'll produce quality fish. I had him make one package in coffee scents - that will definitely wake up some lethargic bass... it sure woke me up when I stupidly put my nose right into the bag as I was opening it... I don't thing I'll sleep a wink tonight!


----------



## russ010 (Dec 1, 2008)

there is a red headed woodpecker in one of the 2 trees below... he was the only life I saw Sunday in the bad weather beside crows and the beaver...


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm suprised you didn't kill em that day, especially fishing in the middle of rainstorm. Nice fish


----------



## russ010 (Dec 1, 2008)

mr.fish said:


> I'm suprised you didn't kill em that day, especially fishing in the middle of rainstorm. Nice fish



I would have caught 8 had I known how to set the hook with a jig... that thing came out of the water one too many times before I realized I didn't have to cross his eyes... I had to put my sunglasses on because I didn't want what happened to this guy happen to me... 


*Freak accident: Man killed by lead fishing sinker*
"New York's Newsday reports that Jaime Chicas, 21, died yesterday of severe head trauma after being struck by a 3-ounce lead sinker while fishing off a Long Island jetty on Friday. X-rays indicated that the sinker entered Chicas' head at the bridge in his nose, while the momentum drove the weight across the middle of his brain into the back left side of his head, where it stopped."


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 2, 2008)

Way to go, I've got to do the same with jigs, force myself to use them only. Keep it up!


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 4, 2008)

russ010 what ya use with the jig as a pole and reel combo? I mean as much as the power and length of the rod and gear ratio of the reel, heck give me the line also :lol: 

I sped read thru again and didn't see it.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 4, 2008)

right now I'm using a Daiwa Alphas Ito 103ai reel (supposed to be used for finesse fishing, comparable to the Daiwa Sol) and for the rod I'm using a GLoomis MBR784c GL2 6'6" heavy fast action rod. The line that I'm using on this setup is PLine Halo 15#.

I'm bout to trade off reels and replace the Ito with a Daiwa Zillion... I'm not a fan of this line, but it's the only line this reel with throw. If I had my choice I would use this new stuff out by Seaguar. It's Red Line 100% Fluoro, and I would probably scale back to 12# test because this stuff is incredibly strong. I'm real picky with line, so I'm Russ Edwards and I approve this message!


----------



## Aaron2000 (Dec 6, 2008)

just wondered if you like your humminbird fish finder?? i was looking at getting a 565 hummin bird for my jon boat.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 11, 2008)

Aaron2000 said:


> just wondered if you like your humminbird fish finder?? i was looking at getting a 565 hummin bird for my jon boat.



I like it a lot... wish it was color and had a few more things that I could adjust, but it works well for where I fish. The reason I got this one was because of the size and clarity of screen.. I can tell the difference between stumps and limbs with it fairly well when I'm zoomed into those depths of cover. It has definitely put me on the fish - something I have never been able to do with a fish finder before!

I was looking at the 565 before I bought this one... I got this one as a steal off eaby for $99 brand new, just had to buy a transducer.


----------

